# Cat only comes home at 3.00am for 10 mins. Help!!



## StuartandSasha (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi

We have a cat that will only come home in the middle of the night, eat his food and then disappear outside again. This has been going on for almost a month now. The cat is almost 2 years old and always used to spend his days indoors and nights outside. 

We also have had a baby who is almost one year old and makes alot of noise and are wondering if the baby has upset the cat to such a degree that he will not come home expect at night and only to eat for ten minutes.

Does anybody have any advice as to how we can get the cat to start coming home again during the day as we have forgotten what he looks like! We are going on holiday to Japan at the end of September and we are worried about the cat during this time as it is going to be impossible to catch him and get him to a cattery.

Any advice on how to get him to realise this is his home and he is welcome is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

It could be the baby scaring him away and also someone else may be feeding him. You could ask your neighbours if they are feeding him and to stop it if they are. A few of my previous cats were strays and came from other homes. We just fed them and then they started coming into the house and became our pets.


----------



## Isla! (Jul 4, 2010)

It sounds like he is staying in someone elses house the rest of the time. Cats like peace and quiet. You could try just keeping him in. If you have a spare room make it his. Put his bed, toys, food etc in it and don't let anyone go in there too often. During this time you could give him some extra cuddles, play with him and give him some treats. Just spend some one on one time with hm so he gets used to you again. It defiantly sounds like the baby is upsetting him so he has just moved out :scared:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

This sometimes happens when a newcomer like a dog or baby joins the household. A cat of a friend of mine moved out completely and took up permament residence with a neighbour when they got a dog. I don't think much can be done until the baby gets older or until there is peace and quiet in the home. Cats have a mind of their own, unfortunately. Perhaps, if circumstances allow, you can keep her indoors until she has become accustomed to the new arrival. As long as she has a quiet "safe" space in the house all of her own, she should eventually get used to the baby.


----------

